# Browning BPS Hunter or Remington 870 Wingmaster



## zkon (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm looking for a great, long-lasting shotgun that I can hunt mainly duck, but also deer and small game. I have narrowed my search down to the Browning BPS Hunter and the Remington 870 Wingmaster. I'm not sure which one that I should get. Does one stand out to you over the other? Thanks.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No issues with my b p s once I learned how to clean it. Handle different barrel lengths. Huge difference for me between the 26 and 28".


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I like both. The 870 is a bit more flexible with available barrels, stocks etc. The 870 is lighter (this is good or bad depending on what you like). The BPS is easier to keep the action clean, harder to clear any missfeeds but won't fling shells into your partners lap. You can't go wrong with either but I don't trust much new from Remington right now so I would probably go with the BPS.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

BPS, way more quality compared to the 870.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I love them both, but won't consider a new 870 because they don't seem to have the quality they used to. As well as I shoot with the 870 (at least compared to my other shotguns) the bps just fits better


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

My rule of thumb when deciding on a duck gun that isn't a $1500 autoloader: "Which of these would I feel less bad about breaking ice, falling in the mud, bouncing in the boat, etc." The answer to this is always 870, unless the competition is a Mossberg.

Full disclosure: I use an 870. My auto sits home most days.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Unless you're considering a used 870 from yesteryear, I recommend sticking with the BPS. The new 870s are total junk, IMO. I bought one a few years ago and it wasn't even worth the $380 some dollars I spent on it. The wood stock is a cheap laminate that was so flimsy it almost felt like balsa wood, ended up replacing it with a synthetic Max 4 stock. 

Somebody above did raise a point that is worth considering, regarding the versatility of barrels in the 870 over the BPS. That's certainly something to consider. Remington offers quite a bit of options in barrels for the 870. 

If you like the 870s, I recommend trying to find a used Wingmaster. Used BPSs are also great, and they're out there if you look. Older Remington shotguns are the real deal.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Lamarsh said:


> Unless you're considering a used 870 from yesteryear, I recommend sticking with the BPS. The new 870s are total junk, IMO. I bought one a few years ago and it wasn't even worth the $380 some dollars I spent on it. The wood stock is a cheap laminate that was so flimsy it almost felt like balsa wood, ended up replacing it with a synthetic Max 4 stock.
> 
> Somebody above did raise a point that is worth considering, regarding the versatility of barrels in the 870 over the BPS. That's certainly something to consider. Remington offers quite a bit of options in barrels for the 870.
> 
> If you like the 870s, I recommend trying to find a used Wingmaster. Used BPSs are also great, and they're out there if you look. Older Remington shotguns are the real deal.


He's talking about a Wingmaster not an Express. The newer Wingmasters are quality guns IMO. I however would not touch an express with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Wingmaster22 said:


> He's talking about a Wingmaster not an Express. The newer Wingmasters are quality guns IMO. I however would not touch an express with a 10 foot pole.


I should have been more clear--I was talking about the new express, NOT new Wingmasters. I have heard the new Wingmasters are legit, but have never shot one or owned one. My new express is garbage. I have shot plenty of old Wingmasters and have LOVED them. If the new ones are anything like the ones of yesteryear, they should get a thumbs up just like the BPS.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I own the BPS - in fact I have two, a 26" and a 28", The one with the 26" barrel I just had cerakoted and the stock dipped in Kryptek camo. This after nearly 30 years of use. I had a gun smith go through it during the reformation as it was not chambering shells as it should. The gunsmith said the part wasn't broke but the thousands and thousands of rounds that I had put through it had wore the part down - he bent it out a fraction and the gun now looks and shoots like new.

Big plus is the safety on the back of the receiver so it shots lefty as well as righty and the ejection of shells down and away from the face. 

Nothing bad to say about the Wingmaster but I have owned both and I prefer the BPS.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I picked up a new 870 Express a couple months back. A bunch of Bass Pro rewards points were burning a hole in my pocket and a free gun sounded a lot better than a free coat or a pair of waders.

There is nothing wrong with the new gun I got. The quality is actually better in some areas than my other Express, which I purchased new in the mid-90's.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

I own both a 870 Magnum (vintage 1990, not an express) and a BPS. Killed a ton of birds with both. BPS is a smoother action, more robustly engineered gun that will most likely outlast me. Really like the bottom eject and the safety. Also own a model 37 Ithaca (I NEVER sell a gun, only buy!) that shoots very much like the BPS but only 2 3/4 chamber. All things considered I would recommend the BPS as a long term investment.
Just my $.02 worth


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

My dad's first gun was an Ithaca 37 in 2 3/4. Cool, light little gun. Hardly anyone uses them, but I like them.

On a purely cost/duck killed basis, I don't think I could ever argue against the used 870 Express we got for $150 with a smoothbore and slug barrel.  For that price you can use it, kill it, and buy 3 more before you're even close to the cost of another gun.


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

As a Remington/Browning fan my vote goes to the BPS all the way. Quality, resale value, and the fact that the shells extract at your feet make for the perfect ambidextrous waterfowl pump in my opinion. You really cant go wrong with either. Good luck!


----------

